# Xbox player dies from blood clot



## chrisrlink (Jul 30, 2011)

The family of a budding computer programmer have on Saturday launched a campaign to raise awareness about the health risks of playing online computer games after their son died following a marathon session on his Xbox.

A post-mortem revealed that 20-year-old Chris Staniforth -- who was offered a place to study Game Design at Leicester University -- was killed by a pulmonary embolism, which can occur if someone sits in the same position for several hours.

Xbox 360 controller Deep vein thrombosis normally affects passengers on long-haul flights, but medical experts fear youngsters who spend hours glued to their consoles might also be at risk and have urged them to take regular breaks.

Professor Brian Colvin -- an expert on blood-related conditions -- said it was "unhealthy" for youngsters to spend long periods in front of their consoles.

"There's anxiety about obesity and children not doing anything other than looking at computer screens," he told The Sun.

David Staniforth has now launched a campaign to warn other parents of the dangers.

"Games are fun and once you've started playing it's hard to stop.

"Kids all over the country are playing these games for long periods - they don't realise it could kill them," he told The Sun.

A coroner's court in Sheffield was told how the youngster -- who had no underlying medical conditions -- was complaining of a low heart rate before collapsing outside a Jobcentre.

Staniforth's distraught father said his son would spend up to 12 hours playing on his Xbox.

"He got sucked in playing Halo online against people from all over the world."

Online computer games are extremely popular as thousands interact in shared science fiction worlds.

Reports of gamers collapsing after spending 15 hours in front of video games are fairly common throughout Asia.

In 2005, a South Korean gamer died after playing online games for three days without taking a break.

Microsoft -- which manufactures the Xbox -- said it "recommend gamers take breaks to exercise as well as make time for other pursuits."
source


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jul 30, 2011)

chrisrlink said:
			
		

> ...the health risks of playing online computer games...


There is only a health risk if your an idiot


----------



## chrisrlink (Jul 30, 2011)

i hope this guy wasnt a temper


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 30, 2011)

same types of clots can occur on building sites

should of sat properly rather than been sitting like a idiot


----------



## Thesolcity (Jul 30, 2011)

I don't know why, but I imagined some organization putting obscene/disturbing pictures on video game boxes just like the ones on cigarette packs now for "the safety of the people".


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 30, 2011)

Wow, how long did he sit in the same position o.o.
Damn, thats sad.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jul 30, 2011)

ThePowerOutage said:
			
		

> chrisrlink said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Errm, maybe not. There are a few conditions that can cause seemingly healthy young people to drop dead of random heart attacks. That is generally the first clue they had a problem. It wouldn't surprise me if those sort of conditions could also make you more prone to clotting problems as well.

Though I'm sure if I've got that majorly wrong someone will let us know.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jul 30, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Wow, how long did he sit in the same position o.o.
> Damn, thats sad.


i agree i only play1-2 hours at a time he must have played 4-5 hours straight at least


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 30, 2011)

Well, what disturbes me the most is they never tell about his health history.

Did he have any problems with his heart? Did he ever have an illness that could have been inflicted with this situation?

People are different, and I think they are just trying to get something out of someone dying from a video game. The thing is, it isn't the video game that causes the death, it is the environment and different "variables".

So, these studies are not very valid.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jul 30, 2011)

I agree with RoyalCardMan, there are too many other factors that can cause death to know if the cause was him sitting in the same position for so long or something else. The video game manufacturers have health warnings for how long you should play anyway so I don't see anything bad arising from this.


----------



## Telal (Jul 30, 2011)

I've spent hour upon hours playing video games since I was three. From five hour stints of Defender to 10-20 hours playing FF3 or FF7. Still to this day I can play 20 hour marathons without any sort of problems whatsoever. My brother on the other hand is an active person and gets blood clots pretty often. 
I'm not saying that the sitting still had nothing to do with it, I just think that people need to realize that correlation does not necessarily equal causation.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 30, 2011)

Guys, some medical knowledge - to die from a pulmonary embolism from just sitting there, you have to sit, basically in the exact same position for a very long amount of time. Your average gamer that may sit there for five hours at a time without moving, doesn't matter. Not incredibly healthy, but they aren't going to die from excessive blood clots from lack of circulation.

The article mentions that the man may not have moved for about three days, which is very realistic for this situation. The lowest amount of time I've heard of this happening before is about 60 hours. I imagine there would be enough clots (maybe only formation of, but still problematic) to put your life heavily at risk after about 20 hours though.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Jul 30, 2011)

Actually, the same thing can happen to those who are sitting at a wheel chair following a surgery. Blood clot tends to form from fixed body position.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 30, 2011)

trumpet-205 said:
			
		

> Actually, the same thing can happen to those who are sitting at a wheel chair following a surgery. Blood clot tends to form from fixed body position.



That's why nurses and aides and such are supposed to move the persons body every couple of hours. It's a measure to prevent clots. If they are wheeling around the hospital like crazy after a surgery, somebody needs to get the person under control anyways.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 30, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Guys, some medical knowledge - to die from a pulmonary embolism from just sitting there, you have to sit, basically in the exact same position for a very long amount of time. Your average gamer that may sit there for five hours at a time without moving, doesn't matter. Not incredibly healthy, but they aren't going to die from excessive blood clots from lack of circulation.
> 
> The article mentions that the man may not have moved for about three days, which is very realistic for this situation. The lowest amount of time I've heard of this happening before is about 60 hours. I imagine there would be enough clots (maybe only formation of, but still problematic) to put your life heavily at risk after about 20 hours though.


Um, excuse me, let me back up a bit.

Before even dying, the body would have passed out. It is like if you stood up with your knees locked. You would die if you stood like that for as long as I can't mention, but before that even happens the body forcefully makes you faint, letting the circulation flow.

So, I would have to say the person had some sort of illness for that matter.

Edit: And, when playing a video game, it is impossible to stay in the same exact position(unless you had something holding you there, which is unlikely). Let us say you were playing Halo. When playing the game, the body naturally moves around because of the feel of the game.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 30, 2011)

RoyalCardMan said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No. You sit in a fixed position for too long, your blood isn't moving worth shit, except maybe to your fingers if you die via the story. You form the clots in other parts of your body, stand up, everything starts to flow at normal speed again (which is pretty damn fast), and you die quickly. Once those clots hit the wrong spot (you know, like your heart), you aren't going to last much longer.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jul 30, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> If they are wheeling around the hospital like crazy after a surgery, somebody needs to get the person under control anyways.



Some people don't make that very easy. And drugs can do funny things to peoples heads. Last time I was in for something the general anaesthetic just made me giggly and playful, didn't knock me out, but I know that's all they do to me. I absolutely refused to be wheeled anywhere, and because they told me everything was done when they left me at my bed I got myself dressed and walked home. No one even noticed I'd left until someone came to pick me up. Nobody thought of checking my house until the police had being searching for over half a day.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 30, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> RoyalCardMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please, give me a source. I would like to see the accurate article that actually says this.

Wait, whoa. Now your saying something totally different to what the article said. You just said if you then stood up you would die. There was nothing in the article that said that he stood up. It just said he sat there and then died.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 30, 2011)

RoyalCardMan said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would imagine he would have to stand up, though he may have potentially been sitting in a place where he shifted enough that the clots could move. Also, do you expect the article to give you a play by play. It essentially just says that he played video games for three days straight and died. Not exactly reeling with valuable information there.

You want sources, go learn some common sense regarding circulation and blood clots.


----------



## tbgtbg (Jul 30, 2011)

Thesolcity said:
			
		

> I don't know why, but I imagined some organization putting obscene/disturbing pictures on video game boxes just like the ones on cigarette packs now for "the safety of the people".



No, put them in the startup screen of the system, so you have to see them every time you play any game, just like those stupid seizure warnings on the DS and Wii.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 30, 2011)

Ive played wow for 6 years and I used to raid 4-5 hours a night for 5 days in a row.

However, every two hours we would take a 15 min break, most of the time I would get up, walk around, even eat a little snack.

I don't get how you can sit at a computer for more than 6 hours without moving at least a little, it gets uncomfortable, this is coming from the guy who spends half his day gaming.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 30, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> RoyalCardMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Anyways, I know about blood clotting and how circulation works, thank you very much. Second of all, you assumed that he stood up. I only go off the article, not what I assume.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 30, 2011)

RoyalCardMan said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It would make sense that he likely stood up for the circulation to act quickly and to kill him. I wouldn't imagine a slight shift in sitting position would be enough (unless he was perfectly statuesque for three days straight).

I'm a little surprised at what some people will do to not get up though. I imagine he had bathroom and food needs in those three days. Did he have some set up so that he would never have to stand up?

Edit: I'm a freaking typo machine the past couple of days. :/


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 30, 2011)

"Xbox player dies from blood clot, after hours of play"

When i read that, i must say, i was under impressed. but i figured there was more to it so i came in.

Wow thats freakin sad


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 30, 2011)

This kid was an extreme case, there are already plenty of health warnings and practices in place to warn people about health implications.
Don't play games for more than an hour at a time, take regular breaks from playing the game so you don't look at the screen for too long.
Build an ergonomic station to play your games, mostly applies to PC usage but same should go for games, have a good back posture that allows good blood flow, etc.

I really hope people don't pick this example as "kids will die from playing games for too long", which is simply untrue. There are a few extreme cases, but they are extreme.


----------



## Fudge (Jul 30, 2011)

Meh, IMO you have to be really dumb to die from that. Not from pulmonary embolism itself, but by playing video games long enough for that to happen.


----------



## yusuo (Jul 30, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> I really hope people don't pick this example as "kids will die from playing games for too long", which is simply untrue. There are a few extreme cases, but they are extreme.



I dont think they could pin this on gaming, same could happen if you watch TV for too long or read a large book in one session without moving, hell this happens on friggin aeroplanes,

If he really wanted to do a 12 hour long stint without moving its his own fault that what happened, happened. Dont get me wrong I feel for his family but seriously I struggle doing a 2 hour stint without moving at all let alone 12 hours


----------



## Thesolcity (Jul 30, 2011)

yusuo said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



American media will do ANYTHING for any kind of story.


----------



## notmeanymore (Jul 31, 2011)

RoyalCardMan said:
			
		

> Well, what disturbes me the most is they never tell about his health history.
> 
> Did he have any problems with his heart? Did he ever have an illness that could have been inflicted with this situation?
> 
> ...


Umm. Yeah.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Jul 31, 2011)

Blood clot can happen to anyone, with or without pre-existing medical condition. Also pulmonary embolism is the blockage of pulmonary artery. This can be blood clot, small pac of air, body fat, etc.

Just like cancer, it can happen to anyone, at any time. Some medical condition increase the likely hood for some people. Doesn't mean it is not possible for others.


----------



## Sheimi (Jul 31, 2011)

Longest I sat in a position w/o moving was about 1 - 2 hours.

Sad though he died


----------



## injected11 (Jul 31, 2011)

RoyalCardMan said:
			
		

> Please, give me a source. I would like to see the accurate article that actually says this.
> 
> Wait, whoa. Now your saying something totally different to what the article said. You just said if you then stood up you would die. *There was nothing in the article that said that he stood up.* It just said he sat there and then died.
> QUOTE(chrisrlink @ Jul 30 2011, 04:09 PM) A coroner's court in Sheffield was told how the youngster -- who had no underlying medical conditions -- *was complaining of a low heart rate before collapsing outside a Jobcentre.*


Must've teleported there. Please, work on your reading comprehension.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 31, 2011)

So...

...what game was he playing? Halo?

And seriously, seeing that it was a "non-stop gamer", I'd blame the remains of KFC and pizza found beside the corpse, not the game itself lol.


----------



## notmeanymore (Jul 31, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> So...
> 
> ...what game was he playing? Halo?
> 
> And seriously, seeing that it was a "non-stop gamer", I'd blame the remains of KFC and pizza found beside the corpse, not the game itself lol.


In his(the "victim") defense, I have a sneaking suspicion that he wasn't alone in being a non-stop gamer that day.
Some may recall earlier this month was Bungie Day(July 7th, or 7/7), on this day Bungie employees were playing on Halo: Reach and giving away prizes to winners. A similar event occurred in 2009. I didn't make it a full 24 hours unlike in 2009, but I sure tried.

That theory hinges on the man having died on 7/7 or 7/8.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 31, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Staniforth's distraught father said his son would spend up to 12 hours playing on his Xbox.








so what have you learned kids? get off your ass!


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jul 31, 2011)

ThePowerOutage said:
			
		

> chrisrlink said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or if you're very good.


----------



## Bunie (Jul 31, 2011)

http://healthybodydaily.com/dr-oz-in-case-...ot-risk-factors
very last line


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 31, 2011)

Lol chris posting a news about chris. Anyways @ the dead gamer - Dumb ass.

12 hours? Sheesh, the maximum hours I've ever clocked playing an online/console/handheld game non-stop is 5 hours....I can't stand playing games for too long now. What parents he had...wow, parents should be given more awareness not their kids. Kids will do anything they want for as long as they can, however, it's upto the parents to stop them. Even if force is needed.

Firstly, parents buy a console for their child, second they let him/her play games so that the parents can watch TV (or go out with friends etc) in some other room or so and lastly when the child dies, they blame games? Wtf?

A message to all parents - Learn to take care of your children.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 31, 2011)

i can play games for 4 maybe 5 hours than i start getting bad headaches and have to turn the damn thing off!


----------



## Maz7006 (Jul 31, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Microsoft -- which manufactures the Xbox -- said it "recommend gamers take breaks to exercise as well as make time for other pursuits."



i like the end of it, they basically said go get a fucking life 

anyway, it's sad to here such things, should be hard for the parents i suppose . Honestly, what game could have he been playing ? I loose interest in most things after 2 hours , then again that's just me.

What fascinates me the most is that he is 20 years old, im not saying that older aged people shouldn't play game, i mean it isn't a crime not to, but wasn't he aware of what was going on ?


----------



## ChaosBoi (Jul 31, 2011)

This pretty much opened my eyes, seeing as I tend to sit for 5 hours + in front of the computer these days whenever I'm just at home. I can say for sure that if I sit still too long (Even if I get up about every 30 minutes and stretch or do something else for a minute or 2), I often notice how exhausted my body feels as well as how much my heart is stressing. My older brother is a lot more fit than I am and he tells me it's even worse for him when he goes to work since he has to be in front of his screen for 8-12 hours.


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 31, 2011)

What a stupid guy.. im sorry to can't pity him, he got it coming!


----------



## kaputnik (Jul 31, 2011)

Am I the only one that wonder why they never ever ponder the alternatives when something like this happens, and that they never care to mention that millions of people around the world does the same thing every day without getting any blood clots? If this guy didn't spend his free time playing video games, what would he do instead? It feels like most stuff non gaming 20 year old guys do is way more risky than playing Xbox for twelve hours in a row.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 31, 2011)

Finally, someone gave me sources before complaining.

Well, okay I stand corrected. So, yes I thinking I accidently misread the part where he said he complained about his low heart rate, but that does not mean that you insult me on my reading comprehension. I can read just fine(especially if I can read 400 page books in less than a week, or even less than that and to a 1 page summary on the book I just read).

So, in other words he had a normal heart attack. Did he have any health problems that contributed to the cause? Has he ever worked out recently?

Please, no one still has answered that question, unless you really don't know. In that case, than this is an invalid article do to the lack of information.

Also, being 20 years old he could have had a heart attack anyways, do to health problems. If people flame me, just to let you know that all I am trying to say is this case needs more of a background for people to understand what condition(s) he was in that could have been the cause of his death.


----------



## injected11 (Jul 31, 2011)

RoyalCardMan said:
			
		

> So, in other words he had a normal heart attack. Did he have any health problems that contributed to the cause? Has he ever worked out recently?
> QUOTE(chrisrlink @ Jul 30 2011, 04:09 PM) A coroner's court in Sheffield was told how the youngster -- *who had no underlying medical conditions* -- *was complaining of a low heart rate before collapsing outside a Jobcentre.*


... didn't even have to find a new quote...


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 31, 2011)

injected11 said:
			
		

> RoyalCardMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm...I wonder where the moderators are with this kind of attitude coming on.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Anyways, okay so they brought off the point that he had no underlying medical conditions. The only factor that could contribute is he was 20 years old.

Anyways, back on topic. So, all I am going to say yes he died, but on the fact that they are trying to say gaming is killing all? I have been on my computer for longer than this guy, no breaks, and still not dead. I am not trying to argue with medical facts. I am basically bringing up the point that people are all different.


----------



## Requios (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm always shifting my sitting position every 15-20 minutes. Plus, I do get up to stretch every hour or so. So I'd like to think I'm not at risk of such a thing happening.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 31, 2011)

Requios said:
			
		

> I'm always shifting my sitting position every 15-20 minutes. Plus, I do get up to stretch every hour or so. So I'd like to think I'm not at risk of such a thing happening.


Well, this is how I think of things.

I mean, of course yes it is try you can get a blood clot from sitting in he exact same position. But, I have a feeling that the researchers don't give a thing about the guy dying. I think they just care about being able to do something with few incidents that have occured. Most people have just collapsed from doing things like this, but it just isn't enough if only a few people died. This proves the point that everybody's bodies are different.


----------



## injected11 (Jul 31, 2011)

RoyalCardMan said:
			
		

> injected11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please explain. What attitude did I present? And how did I present it? And now trying to sling personal insults at me just because I answered your questions?

Moderators respond to the REPORT button. Go ahead and use it if you feel I've done something wrong here...

They didn't say gaming killed him. They said a pulmonary embolism, caused by a general lack of movement and circulation, killed him. You proclaiming that you aren't dead does not invalidate the article.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 31, 2011)

injected11 said:
			
		

> RoyalCardMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does invalidate this article though is the fact that he is only one of the few people who died from this. As the article says is that most of the people just coillapsed, but did not die from the situation, and only a few people actually died.

You see, if people did look into medical research, people have different blood types. Some blood types are more likely to clot than others(more actually, the less time it takes for the blood clot).

And, actually I just warned you of the fact that you may get into trouble for insulting my education. That was an insult, and you know it. Stop trying to hide what you did wrong.


----------



## injected11 (Jul 31, 2011)

That in no way invalidates the article. The affliction has the potential to inflict bodily harm or even kill someone, as it did in this case. This is not an isolated incident, and a large chunk of the population likely has no idea that just sitting in one spot for extended periods can lead to bodily harm or their death. Having a specific blood type won't cause you to be immune to this, so awareness is needed. The article is announcing the tragedy of a man's death, and spreading awareness of Pulmonary Embolisms, which are on the rise in gamers. Article is valid.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 31, 2011)

Just let's get back on topic. Just forget the whole argument. 

Now, I feel bad for the guy. I wonder what his score in Halo was anyways.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 31, 2011)

When I play an FPS marathon for about 5-6 hours I usually take breaks when the server changes levels or the re-spawn time is big. I go outside, get something to eat, kill a couple of creepers etc.
I really can't understand how he was sitting still on a chair and not even bother to move a bit, doesn't it get a little uncomfortable?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 31, 2011)

chrisrlink said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont think its a matter of a few hours o.o
Either he played for days or the whole story has something wrapped up.
Or sudden death.. hey, you never know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.



Some weird discussions going on at amazon regarding this o.o


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 31, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> When I play an FPS marathon for about 5-6 hours I usually take breaks when the server changes levels or the re-spawn time is big. I go outside, get something to eat, kill a couple of creepers etc.
> I really can't understand how he was sitting still on a chair and not even bother to move a bit, doesn't it get a little uncomfortable?


Well, when ever I sit up for about an hour our so my back starts aching and usually I have to get up and stretch my back.

And actually, the post above me brings up a point. Common to all people, there is a simple heart thing that starts with an A, I can't remember what it is called. Basically there are two types of the event.

1. Well, it happens, but it doesn't cause death, but can be annoying(I have these a lot).

2. Number 2 causes a sudden death.

Number two is very uncommon, but it does happen.

It can be caused by lack of sleep(this guy was not sleeping), not drinking enough water(maybe he got dehydrated during his game, I don't know), and it can be caused by the lack of excersize.

If someone can find the name of it, that would be helpful. I don't know if this is on-topic, but it could be off-topic.


----------



## Izzy011 (Aug 1, 2011)

I saw something like this on A Thousand Ways to Die. I never thought that it could actually happen though.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Aug 1, 2011)

I play 4-5 hours in a row, but I change position often and never stay in the same position more than 30 minutes.

Also, when I don,t play videogames, I am pretty active. 1 hour of biking a day to stay in shape, 6 days a week. I also mostly walk when I can if it's not very far away.

Also, no offense, but that guy played 12 hours straight and if you saw his picture, the guy was too fat, way too fat. Show he didn't do much else than doing nothing.

Also, this is the second death recently. The other was a 13 years old girl who died while playing the 360 as well, but not due to blood clot.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Aug 1, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> I play 4-5 hours in a row, but I change position often and never stay in the same position more than 30 minutes.
> 
> Also, when I don,t play videogames, I am pretty active. 1 hour of biking a day to stay in shape, 6 days a week. I also mostly walk when I can if it's not very far away.
> 
> ...


As I said, everybody is different.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Aug 1, 2011)

RoyalCardMan said:
			
		

> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, everyone is different, but one thing is clear: 12 hours in a row is certainly not healthy at all, whatever you get a blood clog or not.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Aug 1, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> RoyalCardMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do admit that. It can be bad for your eyes and body, especially with no sleep.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 1, 2011)

Maybe he should have used the Kinect


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 1, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Wow, how long did he sit in the same position o.o.
> Damn, thats sad.


My thoughts exactly.




It's impossible for me to stay in the same position for one hour. I don't how this guy can stay in the same position for so long. After playing game for 5+ hours straight i start to get headaches/feel light headed. This is what happens when you have no friends/family around to bother you.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 1, 2011)

Well, he was an Xbox user. Maybe he wouldn't have died if he was using Kinect?


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 1, 2011)

Kinect? Maybe Joy Ride.

I don't think there's any game like Halo Kinect (ROFL) where you need to move so vigorously.


----------



## Nah3DS (Aug 2, 2011)

his headstone should say...

R.I.P
Chris Staniforth
1991-2011
"too late for kinect"


----------

